# My livingroom floor is uneven



## fredo66 (Mar 11, 2010)

So i just moved in to my new apartment and noticed that my tank is at a slant.... I just bought a new tank and was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to level the tank before i swap out everything from my old tank to this new one? My current tank has a canopy so you cant really see it, but my new tank doesnt have a canopy and will be really visiable.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Use shims under the stand to level it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

More importantly is making sure you don't put stress on the tank because it's uneven. Use shims like stated above and make sure it's level before you fill it. What size tank are you setting up anyway?

You don't want to wake up some morning to a room full of dead fish and water.

Oh and welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yep i agree with all of the above and would like to toss an idea i use out there also 
put cardboard under the stand to level the stand and then cut off the excess .. no one will ever notice it if they dont go looking for it LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

bearwithfish said:


> yep i agree with all of the above and would like to toss an idea i use out there also
> put cardboard under the stand to level the stand and then cut off the excess .. no one will ever notice it if they dont go looking for it LOL


 
Great idea!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thanx!!! i have a really old house and well this is used on all of my tanks and to be honest after the first day no one remembers and guests often ask how to do it and when i show them they are completely surprised LOL they thought i build each stand to accommodate the house


----------



## fredo66 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, im going to get some shims and cardboard today.


----------



## goldies (Oct 6, 2010)

You must put bottom support for your aquarium so that aquarium water will be horizontally level...


----------

